# Frogs vs SPD vs Crank Brothers (long)



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I need pedals that are easy to clip in/release - and while SPD pedals are adjustable, I am having a difficult time finding a pair that will allow my fitter to adjust the tension light enough for me. I've some flexibility problems with my ankles though it isn't major, and my LBS is discontinuing them. I know a good number of people like them...

I also understand that there is a larger foot movement required - just wondering if others use them who also have some ankle issues and were able to overcome that.

Last summer I learned how to use SPD pedals on my beloved LHT and put on a pair of the platform/SPD double sided pedals. Cheap, but my fitter was able to adjust the tension SO light that I was in and out like butter - sometimes had to pull up to make certain I was in  Developed multiple over-use injuries that clipping in aggravated, so went back to BMX pedals until recently.

The double sided pedals are fine for my LHT, but not for my mountain bike - too large - nd more importantly - it takes me too long to find the clip side of the pedal. I am considering other options since I am not overly thrilled with the three pairs of pedals we tried on the Jamis the other day. 

I don't want to purchase more sets of pedals than I have to - have dropped some major dough & credit lately on both custom bike and mountain bike. These past few days have been researching both Frogs and Crank Brother Candy and Acid pedals - I do want a little platform for my foot - Eggbeaters are just too small.

I would appreciate hearing others experiences with these pedals - especially from any who ankle flexibility and knee problems. Thanks!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

have you tried the sh-56 cleats? the multi-release ones? spd pedals normally come with the single release (sh-51) i'd hope your fitter would have tried those already, but if not, try that first.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

markf said:


> have you tried the sh-56 cleats? the multi-release ones? spd pedals normally come with the single release (sh-51) i'd hope your fitter would have tried those already, but if not, try that first.


Yep, the sh-56 cleat is the only one he will use for Shimano. We tried three different sets of SPD pedals the other day and even adjusting the spring tension as he did I had signifcant problems with them. I DO have SPD pedals on my LHT so am accustomed to them .


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd recommend taking a look into Time pedals, the X ROC S gives you a platform to stand on and adjustable release tension as well. I haven't used them yet but I've been using Time's ATAC series pedals for over a dozen years with zero problems, my current pairs have gone through over 10 years of use and are still going strong. These things are basically ATACs with a platform.

I do have knee issues and I've messed up my ankles in the past from playing other sports, so far I haven't had any problems getting into or out of the pedals. The main difference I've found is that there's a very positive click & feel that lets you know you're clipped in, it's not harder to get in or out of them than SPDs or other pedals, but unlike SPDs there's never any doubt that you are clipped in or out. You'll hear and feel a "snap-bang!" that lets you know every time. I love it, but some people hate it.

See if you can find someone with a set of Time pedals to try out, they're not for everyone but if they work out for you you'll love them.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Crank Bros and Time pedals are very similar in design - Time's a little tighter springwise, but they both use the same spring concept. This design is my personal favorite since they are very easy to get in/out, clear mud very well, and offer a very light float (no adjustment needed). 

I would suggest picking up a pair of Crank Bros Candy pedals initially. Everyone seems to have them on super-sale for ~$20; the ones on sale are crap, and might not last very long, but it's a minimal investment to figure out if you like them (or not). If you do, then check out the Time's - it's a much improved design, and much more stable platform (I personally like the ATAC ROC as well). 

I took this route on my wife's bike when she was just getting "clipped-in". Again, didn't want to invest a couple hundred $$ for her to tell me how much she hated me! But a few bruises later, we have clipless on both mountain and road bikes


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

When I go clipess, I go Time ATAC. Old ones, because they are very hard to break or wear out. Unlike SPDs (in my experience), as the cleat wears, they get easier and easier to release instead of harder and harder, but they've never come out by mistake either, and I have them on the lightest setting. Always work, in mud, snow, ice, etc.


----------



## amandar (Nov 14, 2009)

I like crank bros candys, but sometimes I think I've clipped in and I haven't. Also they're not the best for knee problems, as they don't have much float. If you need a lot of float, bebop or speedplay would be the way to go. My next pedal purchase is going to be bebop.


----------



## zed42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll add my vote for the Crankbrothers' Candies. Especially if you can get an old set of cleats to use with them. They eventually get to the point where you can just step on and off them and they click/unclick. Just make sure you put the right cleat on the right shoe! Otherwise the release angles can get a bit nasty.

Time pedals are nice too though - the main reason I use Crankbrothers rather than Time is the cost.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

hmmmm, for some reason I had the idea that Crank Brothers were also good for the knees - so if I do move away from SPD I will move to Speedplay. My LBS is discontinuing all of their Frog pedals at close to 50% off, so it may not be a bad time to try


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

After having worked in a bike shop for 15+ years, I can tell you a couple things. Crank Brothers were the ones we would warrantee the most. We didn't carry Speedplay pedals either, few people liked them and they didn't work very well when conditions were less than ideal (mud, snow ice). The most reliable pedals were Time and SPD.

With your knee problems, the reliability issues may not be a concern, but I thought I'd add my .02 worth of info.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

screampint said:


> After having worked in a bike shop for 15+ years, I can tell you a couple things. Crank Brothers were the ones we would warrantee the most. We didn't carry Speedplay pedals either, few people liked them and they didn't work very well when conditions were less than ideal (mud, snow ice). The most reliable pedals were Time and SPD.
> 
> With your knee problems, the reliability issues may not be a concern, but I thought I'd add my .02 worth of info.


This is good information, and I appreciate everyone's comments and food for thought. My fitter is also recommending against Time pedals, he thinks that I wouldn't have good luck with them for assorted fit reasons & he has yet to steer me wrong. Fit wise, I am outside of the "norm" in pretty much all areas and he has worked almost miracles in turning bikes that I couldn't ride more than 5 miles into all-day-long endurance rides  He is also an avid mountain biker, so he knows his stuff. Most of our solutions would not work for many cyclists, but they work for me.

Frankly, I am hoping we can figure out what is going on with the spring tension of the SPD pedals so I can stick with a system I already have/understand. My double platform (campus) SPD pedals have the sweetest tension imaginable, he was able to really dial them in so that I clip in/out like butter yet I don't pull out of them on a hill. Perhaps Shimano puts a different kind of spring in those pedals that allows a lighter tension on the SPD side? I do not know.

Regardless, I've decided to stick with BMX pedals (and shin guards) on the mountain bike for at least a year or so - until I've developed a solid foundation in mountain biking and then I will add clipless pedals to the mix. That being said, I want the same pedals on all three of my bikes - so if I do make the move to Speedplay or something else it will be second nature by then.


----------



## amandar (Nov 14, 2009)

Catrin said:


> hmmmm, for some reason I had the idea that Crank Brothers were also good for the knees - so if I do move away from SPD I will move to Speedplay. My LBS is discontinuing all of their Frog pedals at close to 50% off, so it may not be a bad time to try


It's my understanding that candy's are better for the knees than spd's. They still don't have enough float for me, my knee is arthritic.
They may work fine for you, it depends on your knees and how much float you need.

If you can get discounted frogs though, I would try that. You can always sell them for what you paid on ebay, frogs hold their value (which is why I haven't picked up a set yet)

Also look at bebops. Same unlimited float as frogs, but supposed to shed mud better. Not much of a platform though, but their flat shape should be more reassuring than the eggbeaters.

I don't have much trouble w/ clipping in and out, my concern is always float because I like to be able to move around, so Crank bros may be fine for you. Anything is better than spd's


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Catrin said:


> hmmmm, for some reason I had the idea that Crank Brothers were also good for the knees - so if I do move away from SPD I will move to Speedplay. My LBS is discontinuing all of their Frog pedals at close to 50% off, so it may not be a bad time to try


Crank Bros have quite a bit of float. Most people who switch from SPD to a Time or Crank Bros style pedal feel like they are standing on ice.

Traditional SPD (Shimano, Ritchey, etc.) are great once you get them dialed in. Adjustments move on multiple-axis at the cleat. Once perfectly adjusted, you in theory don't need any additional float.

Free-Float pedals (Speedplay, Bebop) are great - if you're someone who loves them. In my experience, you have to "re-learn" if you've only ever ridden more standard clipless pedals.


----------



## amandar (Nov 14, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> Crank Bros have quite a bit of float. Most people who switch from SPD to a Time or Crank Bros style pedal feel like they are standing on ice.
> 
> Traditional SPD (Shimano, Ritchey, etc.) are great once you get them dialed in. Adjustments move on multiple-axis at the cleat. Once perfectly adjusted, you in theory don't need any additional float.
> 
> Free-Float pedals (Speedplay, Bebop) are great - if you're someone who loves them. In my experience, you have to "re-learn" if you've only ever ridden more standard clipless pedals.


Yes, and rereading the original post, having too much float might be a bad thing for you Caitrin if you're having trouble clipping in and out. My ankles are super flexible, I can click out at almost any angle. 
My knees aren't the best, but my right knee was injured in a crash long ago and is arthritic. When using candies my left knee is fine, and my right knee gives me trouble. SPD's would no doubt be much worse. I've been using platforms lately because of this. So, provided you don't have serious knee issues, I think you will find the extra float of the candies a welcome improvement over the spd's. Candies sound like a very good fit for you, I didn't mean to scare you away from them.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a good talk with my fitter on this - and we just can't adjust the tension in the SPD pedals as light as I need them. We got my "campus" pedals adjusted correctly, but not the dual sided SPDs. He even called Shimano to see if they use a different spring but guess that they weren't very helpful.

So I am going to try Frogs, not on the mountain bike but on the road, am using BMX pedals on the mountain bike for the time being. My fitter knows his stuff, and he thinks that Speedplay would work better for me than the Crank Brothers - so I am going to try Frogs and see what I think of them. I understand it will take a couple of weeks to get used to them, and that is fine. 

Thanks to everyone for your comments, it has been very helpful!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always had SPDs. The first set was a well used set of 747s that I think my husband still uses-they simply won't wear out. Then I bought a pair of the XTR pedals (slightly used) and they are still great. 

Got a pair of the XT level SPDs recently (more than one bike syndrome) and have noticed that the release is just not smooth. The top end SPDs have a silky release. These XTs just don't have the same release feel; not matter how I set them, they still feel grabby and a little clunky.

I once tried the dual sided pedals with the hard plastic platform and finally just gave up on them and gave them away. Could never get them set to release correctly.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

June Bug, that is interesting! Those were the same pedals I tried before deciding to try Frogs, it just took so much force to get in/out no matter how lightly they were adjusted. It is interesting my experience with thier "campus" pedals is so different. Those will stay on my touring bike unless I really fall in love with the Frogs...


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

Catrin said:


> hmmmm, for some reason I had the idea that Crank Brothers were also good for the knees - so if I do move away from SPD I will move to Speedplay. My LBS is discontinuing all of their Frog pedals at close to 50% off, so it may not be a bad time to try


50% off you say?? I'll be your huckleberry... do they have a website?


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I would suggest if you go Crankbrother's to get the RACE cleats, not the "Premium" cleats. I've been riding clipless from day 1 5.5 years ago, and I still struggle with the Premium cleats getting to release! The Race cleats are super easy to get in and out of.

From my experience, Shimano XT level pedals/cleats have a lot less float than Crankbrothers, but you can change the release level on SPDs. Crankbrothers does have two settings - normal and an easier option, just make sure you peruse the instructions to use the easy cleat on the correct foot if you go that route.

I've always been really happy with my Crankbrothers pedals, but the 4ti (now the 11's) while pricey, will last you years and give you little to no trouble.

Good luck with your ankle issues and no matter what you decide on I hope they work out for you!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

miss rides a lot said:


> ... just make sure you peruse the instructions to use the easy cleat on the correct foot if you go that route....


Good idea! My friend did not read the instructions on his, and found them almost impossible to release, since the cleats were on the wrong shoes!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cassafrass said:


> 50% off you say?? I'll be your huckleberry... do they have a website?


40%, and the last I heard they only had 2 sets left. You would need to call them, they do not really sell on the internet. Here is their website and you can call them to see if they are stll on sale.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

We installed Frogs on my Gunnar today - I am not going clipless on my mountain goat errrr Jamis for the time being but I want to get used to them on the road. I haven't had a good ride on them yet but they are super easy to get in/out of and I LOVE them  I like how my legs and knees get a chance to do what they need.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*I love Frogs*



Catrin said:


> We installed Frogs on my Gunnar today - I am not going clipless on my mountain goat errrr Jamis for the time being but I want to get used to them on the road. I haven't had a good ride on them yet but they are super easy to get in/out of and I LOVE them  I like how my legs and knees get a chance to do what they need.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I love Frogs! Probably the easiest/fastest I have tried to get both in and out of without accidental releases. I can drop a foot in a corner and be back in by the end of the next pedal stroke. My wife had tried spds and even at the loosest setting she would not deal with them after the second ride and went back to flats. We put Frogs on her bike and she was a happy camper after the 1st ride, she finds them very easy to clip in and out.

I have also found them to work fine in mud, though they do have issues if they pack up with snow. Nothing that whacking the cleat against something does not take care of.


----------

